
My Samsung Galaxy Fold screen broke after just a day - jakejarvis
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/17/18411510/samsung-galaxy-fold-broken-screen-debris-dust-hinge-flexible-bulge
======
CameronBanga
The Verge has updated the title to reflect that multiple reviewers are seeing
similar issues:

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/17/18411510/samsung-
galaxy-f...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/17/18411510/samsung-galaxy-fold-
broken-screen-debris-dust-hinge-flexible-bulge)

------
llampx
I wonder if the initial reports of the Huawei one will be different. Removing
the plastic layer just for the sake of it is entirely PEBCAK though. Doesn't
Samsung have a protective layer that is meant to be removed so that people
aren't tempted to remove something that isn't meant to be removed?

~~~
ceejayoz
Can multiple technically-minded reviewers thinking it's a screen protector
really be deemed PEBKAC?

If they mess that up, an appreciable proportion of the general public will as
well.

~~~
rhn_mk1
There's something to it though. If the screen protector is applied in a way
that it doesn't reduce screen quality and doesn't start peeling off (again,
reducing quality), there's really no reason to remove it.

Yet, people are conditioned to do it regardless, but I wouldn't really expect
everyone to deliberate on something so simple as screen protector removal
every time they see one.

To me, it paradoxically seems both as PEBKAC and a predictable outcome.

------
Yhippa
I hope this isn't a widespread thing but I fear this is. This phone is the
first time I've gotten excited about new consumer tech in a long time.

~~~
ceejayoz
Bloomberg and CNBC's reviewers are reporting similar issues.

[https://www.macrumors.com/2019/04/17/samsung-broken-
galaxy-f...](https://www.macrumors.com/2019/04/17/samsung-broken-galaxy-fold-
devices/)

 _edit:_ Up to five review units now.
[https://twitter.com/mcwm/status/1118583120759013376](https://twitter.com/mcwm/status/1118583120759013376)

~~~
MBCook
Plus’s MKBHD accidentally broke his removing the ‘screen protector‘ that’s
actually integral to the display.

[https://twitter.com/MKBHD/status/1118580472576118787](https://twitter.com/MKBHD/status/1118580472576118787)

------
jgowdy
There's no way I'd buy the first generation of this kind of tech. Of course
the folding screens broke. Anyone could have guessed that would happen. Just
like we can guess what the spin will look like etc.

That being said, I just bought a Samsung Galaxy S10+ and it's a beautiful
device. I'll watch the folding glass demos on YouTube for the cool factor.

